# Grossy has a new bed.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres where my Grossferatu(grossy)has to sleep now.He will be out in the yard when the rain stops.He has a strobe light in the coffin to keep him warm.Looks good in the dark.
























The wife kicked him out,he is too creepy.:googly: I am not sure how but he would always be facing her when she returned to a room.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Pretty disturbing...cool!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

CREEEEEEPYYYYYYYYYY.
I saw that on FrightCatalog and loved it.
I wish I had enough money to just buy a ton of that junk haha.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I got him on clearance,I would not pay full price even though I like it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Still looking for that Nova... darn it, still the wrong forum!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Still looking for that Nova... darn it, still the wrong forum!


Still buried under halloween stuff!


----------

